# Forgot - what's the dosage for Lutalyse?



## Wisteria (Aug 11, 2006)

Gosh - it's been forever since I've been on here! Hello to everyone...!

Could someone tell me the DOSAGE for giving Lutalyse and also is it given just ONE DAY or twice and how many days apart if given twice?

Thanks! :saludando:

Monette

PS Here's our Raven - black weanling filly

(Rivers Edge Robin Hoods Rubicon x AF Gold Gazelle) - Rubicon owned by Olympian Ranch - going to be shown in 2007 - always nice to have a photo to look at when answering questions...LOL!


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Girl - You could have called me and I could have answered your question. You give 1 cc and only do it 1 time.


----------



## Wisteria (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Karin,

Thanks for the reply! Well - you know me - scatterbrain!



:

Appreciate it!

Mo :saludando:


----------



## wc minis (Aug 11, 2006)

Just wondering?? What is Lutalyse used for? Thanks :saludando:


----------



## CharmedMinis (Aug 11, 2006)

Lutalyse is used to bring a mare into heat in a timed manner. They usually come in 3 days after giving lutalyse.

Here is the dose my vet has always had me give. 1 cc should be for a 1000 pound mare. I give 1/2 cc for 2 days in a row. The actual dose for a mini mare depeding on size is .3 of a cc (mare weighs approx. 300 pounds), but my vet has me overdose ever so slightly and give .5 cc for 2 days in a row. If they don't come into heat within a week then repeat.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 11, 2006)

Crap with the dosage!!!!!!!

But I'll take the filly!!!!!!!! You shouldn't tease like that!!!!!! But still, I'll take her!!!!!

Oh, was that your question??


----------



## wc minis (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, so I am trying to get 2 mares bred right now, and neither of them are good showers for their cycles. I have them in with the stallion and there is nothing happening, so I assume that they are not in heat. If I spoke with my vet, could I use this on them? It would make things alot easier???? I am kind of running out of time, I kept them open until my new stallion came last week.


----------



## whimsical (Aug 11, 2006)

This is also used to make the mare abort. So you do want to verify that the mare isn't bred. There are some mares that will show signs of heat even when they are bred.


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 11, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong but you do have to have a follicle present for this to work and the follicle needs to fall within a certain size. If they are not midcycle with a follicle in the works it may not work. So what I am getting at is a vet check is needed to determine this.

I personally would not want to randomly administer this shot weekly. Any of you going through or have gone through menopause? Some mares have pretty harsh reactions to this hormone. There are other shots out there that do not have as harsh reactions by the mare.

Here is an article that is helpful in understanding what I am trying to say.

Equine reproduction


----------



## wc minis (Aug 11, 2006)

Very interesting article. Thank You. I do understand and I will talk to my vet about what they think before administering anything. I was thinking of having one of the mares cultured anyway, so I will go from there. I have one mare that shows the heat and you cannot ignore it, but these other 2 are really silent. Maybe too I should wait and observe since the stallion in now in with them. I just didn't want my babies to be born too late next year.


----------



## BallynoeBaby (Aug 11, 2006)

I do not know alot about this but i have meantioned it to my local vet and he doesn't stop stressing how dangerous this stuff can be. He explains that their practice will only allow a vet to administrate it and it has to be given within certain days of the mares cycle. He recommends Regamite. I do not know a lot but he scared my off the stuff lol.


----------



## spazkat (Aug 11, 2006)

CharmedMinis said:


> Lutalyse is used to bring a mare into heat in a timed manner. They usually come in 3 days after giving lutalyse.
> 
> Here is the dose my vet has always had me give. 1 cc should be for a 1000 pound mare. I give 1/2 cc for 2 days in a row. The actual dose for a mini mare depeding on size is .3 of a cc (mare weighs approx. 300 pounds), but my vet has me overdose ever so slightly and give .5 cc for 2 days in a row. If they don't come into heat within a week then repeat.



Ive never seen it used in this way, although it may be that Ive most often used it with frozen / shipped semen. Typically the vet stops out daily and palps the mare checking for follicle size, then he can fairly accurately time the mares injection and of shipment to coincide with the mares heat cycle. I didnt realize this could be used at any time during the cycle... Ive always understood it to be dependant on follicle size. You learn something new every day I guess ! =)


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 11, 2006)

Regumate is an alternative method to use. Although caution needs to be exercised with it too.

All I can say is talk with your vet and do not try to do these things on your own.

Would you do this hormone therapy to yourself?

If you have ever known someone who is trying to have a child through AI, it is an emotional rollercoaster and the hormone therapy is brutal.

True these methods make breeding convenient for us but what are we putting the mares through. Unless you have a good repro vet I would not suggest using any of the methods to stimulate estrus.

Spazkat, you are correct, read the article I gave the link to. You should not give it at anytime during the cycle.


----------



## Wisteria (Aug 11, 2006)

Guys,

Oh yes - you have to be VERY careful about not giving it to a mare if you even think she's in foal.

What happened with us is we vet checked a mare and there was a "flattened" embryo - you could tell it was not normal. She had gotten in foal and it didn't make it - but it was still in her (after 3 weeks).

So we are bringing her into heat so we can flush her. I didn't care if the heat has an ovary because we can't breed her until AFTER she's been flushed and comes in AGAIN.

Just a learning tool! Hey - never hurts to ask. I learned a lot by getting answers here!

Thanks, :saludando:

Monette

PS Thanks Frankie - I am a tease, aren't I? LOL!!!


----------



## Frankie (Aug 11, 2006)

:



:



:

:bgrin


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 11, 2006)

No Frankie, I WANT THE FILLY!!!

Wow, and she is going to be blacker than black- awesome! :new_shocked:


----------



## Frankie (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, where I come from,,,,,,it's who ever was first, or can beg the best!!!!!!

I'm thinking that is me,,,,,,,,on both accounts!!!!

Look at my avatar,,,,,,,,,,,,,this little filly would look so nice next to my Jazz!!!!!

Really, just visualize



:

Gosh, am I off topic or WHAT!!!!!! sorry,

not really.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 11, 2006)

PGf2-alpha is used to kill (lyse) a CL, aka the corpus luteum (hence the luta-lyse). The CL is what produces progesterone, the hormone of pregnancy. The CL forms from a follicle, which ovulated the oocyte (egg). There are two brands avalible, Lutalyse and Estra-mate. Estra-mate is a synthetic version for use in cattle. For a large horse you generally use 1ml one time. Lutalyse is the more natural (not sure if its all natural or just "more" natural) version, which is older. You use 2ml two days in a row, according to the bottle. Lutalyse is MUCH harder on the mare, causing cramps and severe sweating. Basically it looks like she just had insta-colic. There is also a low-dose protocol (0.1ml two days in a row) that shows promise as well as none of the negative side effects. All dosages mentioned are for full sized horses, I would hazard a guess to say that you would modify those for minis.

All prostoglandins do is kill the CL. If there isn't a CL, there is nothing to kill. So, the mare must have ovulated more than 5 days before you give the drug, then she'll come back into heat 3-5 days later. You can use this to synchronize estrus cycles by putting the mares on Regumate, then taking them all off at the same time and giving them all estramate. If anyone has any other related questions I'd be happy to attempt to answer them


----------

